# Steam Punk themed 2011 haunted garage, what do you think?



## emcwiz (Sep 24, 2009)

Year 10 for the haunted garage, this year I am considering a 'Steam Punk' theme and I think I need some good ideas.
The link is where the image came from, 2011 Burning Man in Nevada, some great steam punk shown.









http://www.stuckincustoms.com/category/travel/nevada/burning-man/


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I’m totally fascinated with steampunk. I would love to see any of your photos. I can’t believe the amount of labor some people put into their outfits, but they look awesome.

I think your idea is great.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

watching this with deep interest!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I honestly think it's too late to start a steampunk theme this year. Most of the items you need are either more expensive than other Halloween themes or take a while to find. Plus you have a lot of competition for good stuff right now.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I dont think so. There's plenty to be had. I've been looking around myself for ideas.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I love Steampunk but I have to wonder if you have time to pull that theme off. My husband and I did Steampunk costumes last year - they weren't all that elaborate and I still had to start them in June to get it all done in time. I can't imagine trying to get a whole garage decorated in that style with less than two months. That being said, I don't know what your budget is. If you've got the money then I'm sure you've got the time!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I've noticed a surge in Steampunk merchandise lately, so it could work great for a party theme. You could make giant, rusty gears, using styrofoam or cardboard, and metallic spray paint, and finish them off with spider webs. Gold, silver, and bronze spray paint, with a few nuts and bolts here and there, could transform many Halloween props to a Steampunk theme:foam or plastic skulls, plastic spiders (a bronze spider web with metal spiders), those fake carving pumpkins, rubber bats (attach their wings with hinges). Home Depot, as horrible and scary as it is to visit, could provide a wealth of cool materials for props.
If you have skeletons or other monsters, they could wear Victorian clothes (rented or improvised), goggles, and gas masks. Mixing Steampunk with a gothic theme also works great and would make it easier to come up with enough decorations.


----------



## emcwiz (Sep 24, 2009)

Dark Passenger, excellent recommendations....I can do this! Everyone thanks for speaking up on the subject, $$$ a few hundred, my wife supports my vices  

I will start with clothes, yes I can sew, for the skeleton's...

Please keep the ideas coming...what a great group of folks, thanks again.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I clicked here hoping to see pictures all ready haha. 

Anyway I've made a few steampunk stuff so I will say when in doubt, never underestimate the effects of bronze spray paint misted over with black spray paint, on cardboard or plastic. I don't have anything to work on metal with, or any experience for that matter, so all my steampunk props are made of either plastic or cardboard and with the spray paint and the way they are put together, one can hardly tell. 

For the overall look I'd say go with something similar to Disney's Haunted Mansion. I'm assuming most Halloween fans have been to that, but if you haven't, you can probably google it idk. But basically you want it sorta gothic looking, but with a steampunk twist. 

Heres a few pics I found that might inspire you.



















And this whole link cuz there are too many cool pics on it!

http://huntingdragons.net/2010/10/30/a-steampunk-halloween/


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Kudos to anyone who does a Steampunk theme! Good luck!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Also commenting to subscribe. Very interesting.
I was aiming for a steampunk costume this year, but just don't have the moola to do it right.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm also a big fan of anything steampunk.  I've made a miniature costume before, and lot's of Steampunk hats, and while they may be labor intensive, the finished product is always worth the hard work. Try calling some local clock repair places, when I lived out in CA, I called an antique clock repair man and he Gave me a huge box filled with broken clocks and an enormous amount of cuckoo chain. You may be able to score some great supplies. You could also get large copies made of blueprints and age them to put on the walls. Good luck and post pictures please!!!!


----------



## emcwiz (Sep 24, 2009)

DannyD, all I can say is WOW! 
Thank you for showing and providing the link, both are very helpful to me, costume you made was really cool.
I will 'borrow' some of your plans for this year. 
Once again the great folks who are part of this site, have shown their creativity and love of community, thanks.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm glad the link helped, but that is just I link I found on Google. It came up when I googled "steampunk Halloween." haha Though I do like the costume I would have used a darker copper spray paint and misted it more with black rather than the little spots they have. And I probably would have just made the gears out of cardboard cuz the ones they used look too much like toys, which they are, and it shows. The helmet is cool though


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

I think the concept has merit. For some reason, I am envisioning a sort of steampunk Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory.


----------



## emcwiz (Sep 24, 2009)

Danny, yes the Goog, my lifelong researching tool...I've been doing a bit of steampunk research as well...here is what I have found so far.

www.halloweencostumes.com/steampunk-costumes.html
litcat.blogspot.com/2010/03/steampunk-its-just-that-awesome.html
www.steampunkcouture.com/about
leder-joe.deviantart.com/art/Leathermask-1-157732952?q=gallery%3ALeder-Joe&qo=29
www.deviantart.com


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

DexterSinister said:


> I think the concept has merit. For some reason, I am envisioning a sort of steampunk Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory.


Frankenstein is from the earliest stages of the steam era, but stuff like Stevenson's Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde is dead on. Steam punk walls can be done by painting pieces of cardboard to look like distressed metal [iron, bronze, whatever] and making paper mache rivet heads to go along the seams. Sections of tubing/pipes can be made from pvc, cardboard, dryer vent hose. Make or find gauges to put along the steam lines. If you have or can find a plasma ball, that could work well. Any Victorian style furnishings or decorations are good. I really like the steampunk jack o'lantern. Very cool.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

This sounds interesting  I'm pretty ignorant about steam punk but that metal Jack-o-lantern really peaked my interest LOL


----------



## emcwiz (Sep 24, 2009)

ondeko, thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I was searching my books for something work related and ran across some other stuff to inspire steam punk decor. Island of Dr Moreau, Time Machine, and Invisible Man by HG Wells and most stuff by Jules Verne. My wife suggests looking at the inventions of Tesla for electrical stuff.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I LOVE Steampunk stuff! So cool. Especially the open clocks with the gears.


----------



## emcwiz (Sep 24, 2009)

ondeko, excellent recommendations, I'll fire up my Netflix today


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Love this idea. Definitely inspired me for a future theme. Please show final results!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this but there is a Steampunk Haunted House in NYC. I may go this weekend. 
http://www.steampunkhauntedhouse.com/


----------



## emcwiz (Sep 24, 2009)

wow....what a great group of folks....please tell us how much fun this place is after you go...thank you for sharing


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

colmmoo said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this but there is a Steampunk Haunted House in NYC. I may go this weekend.
> http://www.steampunkhauntedhouse.com/


That is insane! I LOVE it! I am working on a steampunk vampire hunter costume for my son right now, I see it creeping more into Halloween every year


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

colmmoo said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this but there is a Steampunk Haunted House in NYC. I may go this weekend.
> http://www.steampunkhauntedhouse.com/


That looks killer, don't miss out.


----------

